# HOW MUCH SHOULD I FEED MY NYMPH PER SERVING?



## collinchang635 (Jun 7, 2008)

I need help.... I dont know how much to feed my nymph per serving every day. One mosquito? Two? As much as it can eat??? please i need a quick reply. this is my first mantis.


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 7, 2008)

What instar? What species? I always feed them as much as they will eat.


----------



## collinchang635 (Jun 8, 2008)

sorry i dont know what species it is... but thanks for the information


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 8, 2008)

Feed it as much as it'll eat. Feeding more means the mantis will grow/mature/age faster and have a shorter life though.

By the way, it might help if you remember to turn cap-locks off.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 8, 2008)

Yea, let em have their fill, especially if it is mosquitos, they are not really filling. Also don't forget to give them a warm water misting a couple of times a day while little.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 9, 2008)

mantis usally stop wen their full


----------



## collinchang635 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. Really helped me a lot


----------

